# Cold Smoking Bacon



## swampsmoker (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey Y'all,

Had a question about cold smoking bacon. I have a GMG Daniel Boone and I have an AMNPS. Am I able to place the bacon in my smoking and light my AMNPS to code smoke, or goes the AMNPS have to be in an attachment and move towards the smoker?

I hope to get a MES 40 soon to do all my cold smoking in.

Thanks for any input


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2017)

You can place the AMNPS right in the smoker.  Not a problem as long as you have enough air flow


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 20, 2017)

I use my GMG as well as my Masterbuilt to cold smoke Bacon
Place the AMNPS 5x8 down by the fire pit, and your bacon on the grates


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 21, 2017)

just make sure you have air flow and it will be fine. Without air flow the moisture sometimes will put the pellets out.

HT


----------



## swampsmoker (Dec 21, 2017)

I will give it a try. thanks y'all!


----------

